# 3DS May [email protected]#& You Up After Half An Hour



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Next month, Nintendo is showing off the Nintendo 3DS to the general public in Japan for the first time. It could possibly make you sick. Oh, and don't plan on bringing young kids for 3D fun.
> 
> Nintendo has a couple warnings regarding the Nintendo 3DS. These are general safety warnings for 3D, but here, Nintendo 3DS specific.
> 
> ...



And yet kids can go to the cinema and watch 90+ minute 3D films without breaks...the fuck? Are Nintendo just covering their backs with this one?

Source
Original Source


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is pretty messed up. People won't take breaks every half hour. And tons of kids 6 and under will want to use it.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Are Nintendo just covering their backs with this one?


Yes. Just look at the health and safety screens on their current consoles. They're covering all the angles. "Take a break every 15 minutes", "may induce nausea, disorientation and seisures", "children should only play under adult supervision", "play in a well lit, well aerated room", etc. etc.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it has something to do with the 3DS tech that creates the '3D without glasses' effect. The way it manipulates your eyes may have something to do with the quicker tension and faster need for a break.

If anything, I'll probably just turn off the 3D effect.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 28, 2010)

sounds pretty legit to me nintendo did something similar with the wii also telling you to take breaks every hour. There is also some people that cant handle 3D plus we have to remember this is new tech all the kids that go see 3D movies are also wearing the glasses this has no glasses.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't all the current game manuals tell you to take a break every hour? Recommended rest periods are nothing new...


----------



## Fireballo (Dec 28, 2010)

the regular ds is supposed cause seizures


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i've spoken to a few testers out on the west coast (in person) who had hands-on with the 3ds. they all talked about headaches, eye ache, and the like from 30-2hrs of gaming time in 3d. these people were young adults age 22-29. i really love 3d stuff but i won't grab one of these systems until its been out for about a year. i want to see how the public does with it and i'd like to wait for some games to come down in price (or sell cheaper on ebay).
> 
> -another world


----------



## Joktan (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow that stinks for people,I mean playing xbox for 6 hours in a row does nothing to me...hahaha


----------



## Law (Dec 28, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> Wow that stinks for people,I mean playing xbox for 6 hours in a row does nothing to me...hahaha



You'd be surprised at how many brain cells it's killed.

Well, if you still had enough to comprehend numbers.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm now worried I won't be able to have 3DS marathons...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

This remind me of another system they made once before, what was it?


Spoiler










At least unlike that piece of crap up there, this one has the option to turn the 3D off.


----------



## Joktan (Dec 28, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Joktan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow talk about hitting me low...and the only time I play 6 hours in a row is on Friday night,


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 28, 2010)

Is anybody surprised? Really? I mean.. Come on.. 3D. It should be common sense that it's going to fuck your eyes more than usual.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Is anybody surprised? Really? I mean.. Come on.. 3D. It should be common sense that it's going to fuck your eyes more than usual.


Yeah. It's unnatural.


----------



## Langin (Dec 28, 2010)

Just to forthcome suing etc. I never take that break NEVER did before too. I play sometimes 24 non-stop(when my parents are not at home and I am alone for a whole day. Some people have faster issues then other people. I lived my WHOLE live with Nintendo´s, I played to much. I am addicted to my games, gimmeh games or Ill kill you NOW!

And @ineap09, Just try it 3 times. If you get tired, then your marathon is lost, BUT NO give up yet! We have 2d MODE!


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 28, 2010)

I guess they're covering all angles.. If you wanna play long you should turn 3D off at the start of the session.


----------



## granville (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't take this comment as a fanboyish one, or one that's trying to glance over the obvious issue of 3D causing eye strain, but i'm really not considering the 3DS due to the 3D effect at all. I'd say that effect is actually very low on my list of reasons to want it.

No, i'm considering the system due to the game lineup. Analog control will be great too. The pretty graphics are a nice touch as well. But i'm sure that if my eyes started hurting at all, i'd disable the 3D without hesitation. It might be the major selling point for the system, but it's not why i'm interested. Heck, i might just play the thing with the 3D effect turned off most of the time (depending on how well it works for me).

So i can't say this "news" really bugs me personally. I mean it's obvious that this will be a blow for some people, but considering i was never THAT interested in the effect itself, it won't affect whether i purchase the system.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2010)

(3:06:41 PM) Slacker: at the worst, you might be temporarily nerfing your depth perception, which does bear some caution
(3:07:08 PM) Slacker: (don't watch a 10hr 3d movie marathon, and then immediatly try to drive a race car)
(3:07:17 PM) rydianmorrison: Or have sex.
(3:29:31 PM) Slacker: 3d TV: The new excuse for finding the wrong hole.
(3:30:04 PM) Slacker: and Nintendo isn't actually worried about the kids, they just wanted an excuse to forbid whiny 6yr olds from standing in line


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> And yet kids can go to the cinema and watch 90+ minute 3D films without breaks...the fuck? Are Nintendo just covering their backs with this one?
> 
> Source
> Original Source



The 3D viewed in the cinemas isn't stereoscopic or parralax (used in 3DTVs and 3DS respectively). It's far less eye tiring and easy to view, the difference is that the one in the cinemas uses 2 different projectors projecting at different polarizations and polarized lenses in the glasses to view each image specifically to one eye. Parralax and stereoscopic have more of an unnatural or dynamic way to produce the 3D image therefore tiring the eye.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's good. I usually played for an hour or two then on a break for few hours before I can play again. I do that all my life ever since nintendo entertainment system and I do not have any problem. Listen to Nintendo because it could save your life. Stop being an ignorant or you will regret.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Personally I think it's wise of Nintendo is covering all angels. The more the cover before the system is released, the more likely people won't have an excuse to sue.
Now if some moron stares at their screen for 6 hours and hurts their eyes, Nintendo can be like, "We warned you months in advance."


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome, I'll be playing 3DS 4 hours non-stop, srs no joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 28, 2010)

Aren't eyes made for seeing in stereoscopic 3d in the first place??? Well, it's nintendo, they love their fanboys. blind fanboys don't exactly pay $$$ now, do they??? LOL. Nah, it's just a safety warning that, frankly, will be ignored by gamers everywhere.


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 28, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> That's good. I usually played for an hour or two then on a break for few hours before I can play again. I do that all my life ever since nintendo entertainment system and I do not have any problem. Listen to Nintendo because it could save your life. Stop being an ignorant or you will regret.


You will also explode if you do not listen to Nintendo.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Are Nintendo just covering their backs with this one?



Absolutely, they are. They compose all sorts of extreme-case stuff like that in all of their manuals -- always have and likely always will. They can afford to. They're not worried about the almost-nonexistent media this type of find may generate. They just want to make sure they don't end up with a "hot coffee" case brought on by some intensely stupid individual.

I seriously doubt most people will have trouble playing the system for prolonged periods of time, especially considering the 3D slider allows you to adjust the amount of 3D you're subjected to.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> And @ineap09, Just try it 3 times. If you get tired, then your marathon is lost, BUT NO give up yet! We have 2d MODE!


That's true. I'll try the marathons, and if my eyes get tired...that's when I'll know that how my eyes can't handle that much. And yes...2d MODE!


----------



## The Pi (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sorry but does anyone ever read the warnings you see everytime you turn on a ninty console?

They're just covering their backs like they have before.

If anyone has a seizure (bit far but you never know) and the guy had being playing Mario kart 3DS for 2 hours non-stop ninty have no legal worries.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This remind me of another system they made once before, what was it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That thing had warnings that playing for more than 15 minutes will cause eye strain. When I played on it took 10 minutes, even the awesomeness of Wario Land VB couldn't make me want to play much more.

Like others the 3D part isn't really a draw for me, its the first in the next line of Nintendo handhelds that is enough for me. They have proved how well they can do the market from GB, GBC, GBA and then DS. 3D will be neat for a little bit but most of us will just turn it off after a bit.


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just a precautionary warning...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if I already posted this but, I played Advance Wars II: Black Hole Rising for 7 and a half hours. I had been up 14 hrs prior to this. When I stopped I moved my eye slightly and it hurt like hell! And I started hallucinating. Seeing different damage percent signs everywhere I looked. 

I don't know what the 3ds is capable of health wise. I guess we'll have to wait and see. 

Eyestrain, one of the many wonders of 3D


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I knew. Really when I first read the warning, that's the first thing to come to mind, but unlike that thing, I realised that Nintendo had more time and did a lot more work on this one, as well covered all possible problems with this system.
Personally I can't wait for 3DS to come out, it looks like it's going to really top the previous handhelds.


----------



## Livin in a box (Dec 28, 2010)

Trouble is, we just don't know enough about the long-term effects of these things yet. It's certainly unnatural and very bad for your eyes, but so it TV, laptops and current DS's. Just these are even worse.

Just keep taking your 30 minute breaks and you should be OK.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And yet kids can go to the cinema and watch 90+ minute 3D films without breaks...the fuck? Are Nintendo just covering their backs with this one?


Remember, the 3DS is a video game system, and thus will be subject to a disproportionately high amount of suspicion by any parent too old to have grown up with them. People distrust things that they do not understand. Nintendo understands this, and are dutifully prepared like the ninjas they are.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't see in 3D so I can just turn that part off and play for an hour at a time XD!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> I can't see in 3D so I can just turn that part off and play for an hour at a time XD!


Yay! I'm not the only one in this world that can't see in 3D!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've had more than 30 years of gaming in the mainstream, you'd think most would be used to them by now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah who gives a fuck i prob won't be using the 3d much with mine anyway.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't see this as being a problem, really. I don't know how long the 3-D gimmick is gonna last; but I know I'll be playing in 2-D for all games.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah just nintendo trying to avoid future law suits lol.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that it takes is one fear-mongering news story about a kid getting sick playing the 3DS or whatever and people will forget about common sense and grab their pitchforks. Mark my words, it will happen.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 28, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have zero depth perception. I discovered this when my eye doctor told me to put the glasses on and pinch the butterfly's wings. I told her they were flat on the page. This doctor also told me that driving would be an extremely bad idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No depth perception didn't help me in art class either when we were supposed to be doing 3D art. Eh whatever, I don't think I'm missing much...


----------



## XLarge (Dec 28, 2010)

It's not like anyone will give a damn
haha


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 28, 2010)

I honestly would have been happy without the 3d now if it was 3d you could touch and have it affect gameplay it would be pretty mindfucking.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 28, 2010)

3DS is serious business


----------



## Snailface (Dec 28, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> It's not like anyone will give a damn
> haha


That's what Nintendo's counting on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I love any excuse to use that emoticon)


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, I dunno why, but my previous message seems to have mysteriously disappeared, and I can't edit it anymore either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, isn't this what the nice little slider is for? So you can turn off the 3d if your eyes hurt?
EDIT: Full edit seems to work now, but I posted what I wanted to post now anyway XD so nvm.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 28, 2010)

just play 30 min 3D and 30 Min 2D ^^
p.s it's not only about the 3D also about the great new games that are coming and the quality of the game


----------



## +jump;+duck (Dec 28, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> just play 30 min 3D and 30 Min 2D ^^
> p.s it's not only about the 3D also about the great new games that are coming and the quality of the game



nintendo said to rest after 30mins. not play another 30 mins.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll play the 3ds as long as I f****** want, I'll just roll up a joint whenever my eyes start to hurt.

In fact, I think Nintendo should pack a couple of ounces of free kush with every 3ds console, and call it the "hardcore gamer pack"


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it just shows how much Nintendo cares for our health & safety. If it were Sony with the 3DS, they'd say at E3 "We added the 3D effect and kept the hand-held expensive so that people work over-time just to get their hands on one and enjoy hours of non-stop gameplay"


----------



## Livin in a box (Dec 28, 2010)

I think we can guess what the Health and Safety warning screen will say this time when you turn on your 3DS.


----------



## metamaster (Dec 28, 2010)

Told you so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wonder what the situation is going to be like a year after its release.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 28, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to jump on the fear pile, but suppose Nintendo got caught up in a PR nightmare over 3DS health issues and was compelled to lock out 3D with a firmware update. That would be terrible, of course, but it would give hackers an extra incentive to crack it and get 3D back (amongst _other_ things, lol).

Edit: Nintendo 2DS   Oh. . . my. . . God, [covers eyes].


----------



## Lost Wisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this really anything new? Nintendo's been causing seizures for years.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nintendo never got sued over Wii injuries.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> I think we can guess what the Health and Safety warning screen will say this time when you turn on your 3DS.


They going to have that Health and Safety warning random show up through the games!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 28, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first thing they need to do when the 3DS is hacked(and DSi for that mater) is to disable the damn Health and Safety warning. It's really annoying.


----------



## mameks (Dec 28, 2010)

Wait...doesn't _everyone_ say this with _every_ console?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2010)

so it will give the same side effects of wearing anaglyph glasses


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 28, 2010)

Of course is Nintendo just covering their asses with this. It's about business here, not caring.


----------



## mameks (Dec 28, 2010)

Or maybe it's that it's SO FUCKING AWESOME that normal people can't be exposed to it for too long, or they'll GO BLIND FROM EXPOSURE TO PURE AWESOME.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 28, 2010)

I never take breaks on my ds i play that thing hours on end i think the longest i played without stopping was around 6 hours
EDIT: i can see parents not setting up the parental controls and blaming nintendo and that is just gonna piss me off whether they do it on purpose or not


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 28, 2010)

seriously, of course theyre just covering their backs

as with too hot coffee or too salted fries, they cant actually expect people to take responsibility for their actions.

so, since they dont want to get sued by every hillbilly retard, they have to make sure everyone knows that if you get sick, its your own fault


----------



## Another World (Dec 28, 2010)

i spoke with game testers who mentioned that the 3ds is causing headaches after 30 minutes of play. how curious that nintendo says to stop playing after 30 minutes. lets be honest, who plays for 30 minutes and then stops? are they planning on adding real time saves into the firmware? my average play session is 2-4 hours, depending on what game it is and how involved i am. if i have to stop every 30 minutes, *for my own health*, i'm already not interested in the technology.

-another world


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 28, 2010)

Shit, if you can watch a 3D movie for 2 hours then you can play this for just as long.  Once again, video games get the blame for all media.

If your head hurts, then just turn the 3D off.  Nintendo didn't do anything wrong, I don't see what's the big deal about this.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i spoke with game testers who mentioned that the 3ds is causing headaches after 30 minutes of play. how curious that nintendo says to stop playing after 30 minutes. lets be honest, who plays for 30 minutes and then stops? are they planning on adding real time saves into the firmware? my average play session is 2-4 hours, depending on what game it is and how involved i am. if i have to stop every 30 minutes, *for my own health*, i'm already not interested in the technology.
> 
> -another world



Yeah, that sounds a little fishy to me. Maybe I would believe you if you actually told us who these testers worked for, or what game they are working on. 

Obviously you can turn the 3D off, so its really not that much of a problem. But I've also used that system for more than 30 minutes without any problems.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2010)

My head's very resilient; I could probably take more than half an hour.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't care if it makes me go blind and causes hair to grow from my pupils. I'm buying one and playing the shit out of it. Playing Doom used to make me get motion sickness but it didn't stop me from playing it. Having a headache won't stop me from playing in 3D either.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't get any headaches or side effects from 3D movies so I should be fine. But if it does bother people after half an hour of 3D play then there's gonna be some serious reactions from the public.


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 28, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I don't care if it makes me go blind and *causes hair to grow from my pupils*. I'm buying one and playing the shit out of it. Playing Doom used to make me get motion sickness but it didn't stop me from playing it. Having a headache won't stop me from playing in 3D either.


*NIGHTMARE FUEL*

But agreed. I couldn't care less about the effects... plus, considering the number of hours a day people spend in front of a screen, I'd expect a lot of people to have no problems adapting to the 3D...


----------



## xist (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd be surprised if there's anyone with a better qualification related to visual optics here than me, and i'd say that Nintendo are spot on with this one. Personally i wouldn't think that anyone with a history of eye muscle weakness or children up to the age of around 8 (and possibly older) should be exposing themselves to the equivalent of 3D tests for prolonged periods of time.

It can seriously mess up the developing visual system of young children with an existing tendency for weakness.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When playing games like Wii Sports after some time a message will appear about taking a break; I sincerely hope they don't do that with the 3DS. It's just annoying more than anything else.


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 28, 2010)

This is all to prevent getting sued. You don't have to take breaks every half an hour, nobody is forcing you but you are doing it at your own risk.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 28, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I don't care if it makes me go blind and causes hair to grow from my pupils. I'm buying one and playing the shit out of it. Playing Doom used to make me get motion sickness but it didn't stop me from playing it. Having a headache won't stop me from playing in 3D either.


This is my attitude right here. In other words, just take a couple of aspirin, get to gaming, and quit bitchin'. Hell yeah.


----------



## Goli (Dec 28, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But make sure not to complain afterwards when you're in the hospital ?. It's all gonna be your fault afterall *shrugs*.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> And yet kids can go to the cinema and watch 90+ minute 3D films without breaks...the fuck? Are Nintendo just covering their backs with this one?


The big difference here is proximity to the 3D display.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 28, 2010)

I can see the headline now: "man hit by car because of the 3ds."


----------



## xist (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 28, 2010)

My eyes hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 28, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> I can see the headline now: "man hit by car because of the 3ds."
> QUOTE(xist @ Dec 28 2010, 07:40 PM)


----------



## Mike&Ike (Dec 28, 2010)

WHOA hehehehe, guess I won't be buying.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 28, 2010)

The warning should simply say
"WARNING, shit may get real, people may go blind, accidents may happen, but the 3DS is still awesome and you still don't wanna stop playing it"


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly, I can't really speculate this issue until I've used a 3DS. The 3D display could very well be disorienting and potentially damaging in the long run. But then again, as others have stated, this thirty-minute warning could simply be the latest in Nintendo's "Just in case" warnings that seem to be more prevalent these days, and the display could end up to be a very unobtrusive experience. _And_ once again, it could all depend on the individual's eyes. Who knows? 

No matter what, I guarantee that the press will be all over the 3DS with its first "victim", regardless of whether or not whatever side effects they experienced are typical or not. Just like that Dateline special about child predators "chatting online" with kids on Pictochat.


----------



## Another World (Dec 28, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that sounds a little fishy to me. Maybe I would believe you if you actually told us who these testers worked for, or what game they are working on.
> 
> Obviously you can turn the 3D off, so its really not that much of a problem. But I've also used that system for more than 30 minutes without any problems.



i do game testing on the west coast. the companies vary but are mainstream. the people i spoke with were either coming out of testing or testing the same game and they previously tested the 3ds. i can't say more because i signed legal contracts, as in i won't name companies or people.

i think people are missing the point. its not called the DS3, its called the 3DS. 3D is what is going to push most of the early sales and it won't go well if the system causes headaches and eye problems in young children.

-another world


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 29, 2010)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> This is all to prevent getting sued. You don't have to take breaks every half an hour, nobody is forcing you but you are doing it at your own risk.




Yeah, this is no different than the warnings that are now on cups for coffee. "Caution contents may be very hot and could burn you!" 

Just covering their asses that's all it is. If your eyes end up like this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's your fault cause they warned you.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not surprised.... I'll be making sure I don't fuck up my vision.


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 29, 2010)

Good thing the 3D is the last reason I'm getting the 3DS for.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet, I'll keep in mind to play for two hours


----------



## Snailface (Dec 29, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> NoOneDies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes perfect sense. Unfortunately, since we are "a nation of wussies", and can't take responsibility for our own actions despite clear warnings, blame for 3DS eye problems will be heaped upon Nintendo. The only saving grace for Nintendo might be that other companies will release their own stereo 3D devices and divert the blame game from them. We're counting on you, Apple. Come to think about it, nah, they'll probably just let Ninty be the guinea pig, lol.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 29, 2010)

This news is really generating a lot of publicity.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sort of expecting this when 3DS was announced. Though 30 minutes safety warning is a bit worrysome.

Hopefully 3DS won't be stressful to play.


----------



## Splych (Dec 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> And yet kids can go to the cinema and watch 90+ minute 3D films without breaks...the fuck?


hmm... never realized this till you brought it up .
just safety precautions i guess .

next 3D movie that comes out ,
you'll be getting breaks to stand up and go outside to rest your eyes every 30 mins


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 29, 2010)

This kinda stories is like bullf*ck to eighteen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It totally depends on the person who is playing it me suppose..

Me NEVER ever got even a slight headache cus of playing 3D Vision games for days in a row..(on max)
though when my friends come over and play them for 3 minutes (on like 20% depth), they whine that it hurts their eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. (p*ssies)

Anyhoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!
Luckly there is a 3D slider soooo, if you really cannot handle the 3D effects you can put it to like a minimum depth to enjoy a few slight 3D effects but not really get an eye strain, me sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

and if even that gives you an eyestrain.. you can always play it on 2D....lol


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 29, 2010)

*BOTTOM LINE* 

If you can't handle the l33t. Turn it down.

'nuff said.


----------



## Crass (Dec 29, 2010)

Listen to i-dose while playing 3ds = tripping ballz man!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 29, 2010)

Turn the slider down?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 29, 2010)

they are playing it safe but considering the distance between the screen and the people, the 3ds screen might have a greater effect especially if u are playing a game with too much concentration and sleepiness
u gotta test it before u consider playing ti for a long time


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 29, 2010)

There just covering heir backs. There is a similar disclaimer for 3D movies and 3DTV. The whole under 6 thing was from a medical report a bit back. I'll link it if I find it, though I think it's something to do with the distance between your eyes.
Also, didn't the big N release a similar type of warning when the GBC came out? Might be wrong there, hough there was definitely one for Virtual Boy, lol.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 29, 2010)

its generating a lot of publicity, but only because everyone starts this shit of with : it will fuck your eyes up!
your kids might go blind
danger, danger, it will cause cancer

and other stuff like that, when all they say is, young eyes arent ment for it, so better shut it off (dont know what the fuck a 5 year old would wanna do with such an expensive piece of hardware anyway..)

that its also partly to cover themselves, is only understandable, yet, they wouldn't have to add parental controls or anything at all


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> This kinda stories is like bullf*ck to eighteen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me wants you to stop talking with me instead Of I.Even when me typed this line with me instead of I, I felt bad, how do you manage?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 29, 2010)

Me likes how Nintendo's fad prevents extended gameplay, just as much as me like Eighteen and talking in the 3rd person.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2010)

god, catboy's 3rd person was bad enough...

but OT, seems as though with time limitations like this they are going with casuals/shovelware again despite what i hoped..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> god, catboy's 3rd person was bad enough...
> 
> but OT, seems as though with time limitations like this they are going with casuals/shovelware again despite what i hoped..


> implying Nintendo has been relevant to core gamers since 2008
I've sorta given up with Nintendo, first they started killing off the Metroid franchise, now Kid Icarus...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 29, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.

Regardless, the 3DS looks like it could be pretty promising. The DS had shit for all 3rd party support. The 3DS on the other hand made me fill a few buckets when MGS 3DS was announced.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, all those 3rd party ports and remakes look impressive.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was actually implying exactly the opposite (hence, use of word "again")
but whatever floats your boat, ant


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Implications are usually sarcasm.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Implications are usually sarcasm.


what? no they're not
just because you can sarcastically imply something, that does not make all implications sarcasm
i can sarcastically state something outright
does that make all which was stated as fact suddenly sarcastic remarks?


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 29, 2010)

It's just a warning for some people who have disabilities.
I don't see any normal people having any problems with the 3DS.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 29, 2010)

Funnily enough, I remember a scare about the exact opposite when 3D games (ie, the first polygon based games on systems like the 32X/PSX and in particular oldschool VR headsets) came out.  You're looking at something that appears to have depth on a 2D screen, and people were worried that because you were viewing something that looked far away, on a screen that was actually close to your eyes, that it would screw your vision up.  I guess back then they'd have thought that being able to give the eyes two different images, like what the brain expects, would actually have helped.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 29, 2010)

Nintendo are just saying this so they don't get sewed.
They are always safety mad, brawl says wear a wristband for the wiimote, BUT YOU DON'T EVEN SWING IT AROUND IN THAT GAME XD


----------



## Ikki (Dec 29, 2010)

They just don't want later responsability.

"My son became blind after playing with your cursed device!"
"Sorry, lady, we warned you"




			
				FireGrey said:
			
		

> Nintendo are just saying this so they don't get sewed.



In the sewers


----------



## xdmario1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Guess who's going to be playing for more than 30 min.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just Nintendo like any company covering their tracks nothing surprising, they are preventing something like those incidents where people die or get seriously injured by energy drinks with alcohol in them.


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 29, 2010)

Well sadly in this day and age you have to tell people things that should be obvious to them....


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 29, 2010)

There goes my plan to play 30 minutes with max 3D and my glued to the screen, going blind and get money from a lawsuit


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 29, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I've sorta given up with Nintendo, first they started killing off the Metroid franchise, now Kid Icarus...



When Metroid was bought back after being a no-show on the N64, it was highly praised, even though it was different. Who's to say that Kid Icarus won't be the same way? Besides, you can't kill that which has been dead for almost 20 years (last true game was Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters in 1991 for the GameBoy). This is a revival if anything.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 29, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> _I don't see_ any normal people having any problems with the 3DS.


You've obviously been playing for too long then.

(Yeah, that was a tenuous joke)


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 29, 2010)

Nintendo has been sued so many times by people claiming to have gotten seizures from their consoles, since the early days, I wonder if more complaints will follow, by people who can't handle it or stupidly play for long periods of time.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 29, 2010)

That's messed up. So how are you supposed to enjoy an RPG game if you take a break every half an hour?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> That's messed up. So how are you supposed to enjoy an RPG game if you take a break every half an hour?



With the quick save function, derp.

Odds are if it REALLY will cause harm it'll be after an hour of continued play. And if it's really bothering you, switch off the 3D.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This remind me of another system they made once before, what was it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And yet... it has a more living homebrew base than the DS.

If my right eye wasn't fucked up, I'd actually think about getting the 3DS. But, until vision comes back to normality, I'm staying 2D.


----------



## ecko (Dec 29, 2010)

guess i should change my gaming pattern a bit when 3ds comes out 
(from 6 hours straight to 3 hours)


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 29, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya but I mean, that just gets annoying, especially if the RPG is long and interesting.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 29, 2010)

personally, I don't think 3d tech on a handheld is practical.  how can u really enjoy the scope of 3d on such a small screen?  plus, they're getting ready to release 3d tech that enables u to interact with the objects--this also doesn't require glasses, so in a way the 3ds is already obsolete.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> personally, I don't think 3d tech on a handheld is practical.  how can u really enjoy the scope of 3d on such a small screen?  plus, they're getting ready to release 3d tech that enables u to interact with the objects--this also doesn't require glasses, so in a way the 3ds is already obsolete.


Source.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Dec 30, 2010)

godreborn said:
			
		

> personally, I don't think 3d tech on a handheld is practical.  how can u really enjoy the scope of 3d on such a small screen?  plus, they're getting ready to release 3d tech that enables u to interact with the objects--this also doesn't require glasses, so in a way the 3ds is already obsolete.


Unless you are talking about a real-life holodeck, the 3DS is much more interesting to me.  Also, source.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 30, 2010)

When did we start to listen to all these warnings? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Play in a open space, Play in a lit area, Take a break if you feel tired...blah blah blah".


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not gonna use the 3D aspect very much for two reasons:

Nintendo is correct in these warnings. People lose their ability of depth perception with prolonged use of watching things in "3D." The illusion isn't worth it ALL the time.

From what I've heard, the games look graphically better when the 3D is turned off.


----------



## Midna (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh come on, you guys are actually concerned? Most of us watched 2+ hour stereoscopic 3D presentations at the cinema. And I wasn't blind after that. Ninty's just covering their asses. There is no functional difference in the way that 3DS' 3D works, compared to theatre 3D. Anyway. if you're that concerned, and yet are uncomfortable with taking breaks for some reason, turn down the 3D every once in a while.


----------



## Jan1tor (Dec 30, 2010)

Remember if you only have one eye turn the 3D effect up full blast that way you can see double like the rest of us do normally!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 30, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe that's only if the developers develop the game without 3D in mind.


----------



## Midna (Dec 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's ridiculous.

From the standard health and safety for the Nintendo consoles:

_Play video games on the smallest available television screen.
Do not play if you are tired or need sleep.
Play in a well-lit room.
Take a 10 to 15 minute break every hour._

So if I play Wii for 1.5 hours at midnight in the dark on a 50" HDTV, will I die?

Even the topic name of this thread is fear mongering. I can say that the DS and Wii may [email protected]#& you up after 1 hour.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Play video games on the smallest available television screen.


That's weird, so does this mean that the negative effects of the 3DS are less than the effects of 3D movies because the screen size is way smaller (accounting for distance too).


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 30, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't a wii or DS is it? This is a 3DS. With 3D effects which can damage your eye. (I'm not saying it will, I'm saying it could)


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 30, 2010)

No it's related to the games' resolution I think


----------



## Midna (Dec 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> This isn't a wii or DS is it? This is a 3DS. With 3D effects which can damage your eye. (I'm not saying it will, I'm saying it could)


Uh huh. The 3DS can damage your eyes after a half hour. The DS and Wii can also damage your hands and eyes after an hour. Do they? No. This, as always, is just to avoid legal liability.


----------



## Jan1tor (Dec 30, 2010)

They say you can watch 3D movies on it as well as play games. Does this mean you can only watch the movies 15 min. at a time?
That would suck, let alone watching a movie on a screen that small. I've done it a couple times just to see what it is like. Not worth
the time converting the movie.


----------



## GentleFist (Dec 30, 2010)

people worry too much...


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 30, 2010)

Tell me if I'm wrong, but these warnings are present in every game/console booklet (with the difference that the time after which we sould take a break is 1hr. and not 30min.)

EDIT : Sorry didn't see that someone already pointed that out.


----------



## RNorthex (Dec 30, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



totally +1
even on medicines you can see like 5k+ side effects listed and only those are really there what the doctor tells you to be aware of anyway

after considering that
you guys should think about it this way as well:
it's nintendo, would they really risk ruining their all-new 8th generation console, with the biggest 3rd party support at launch, by making the 3ds that damages your health that much?

people don't really care anyway, about 50% of the people around you at least have glasses, either for all-time-wear or to at least read
why? cuz neon-light causes problems, staring at the tv or monitor with too much brightness, reflection in it, stupid crappy energy saving light-bulbs and 40+watt ones and not well lit room causes problems or even earphones[not rly headphones] and cellphones constantly
they said b4 that using cellphones increases the chance of having a braintumor, seems like a much bigger problem to me
was it rly that catastrophic? no

i can see well w/o glasses and i can hear good, i did minor things to keep it like that
the 3d screen might be a bigger problem, but no-one will actually care and if it was really that dangerous to your eyes, they wouldn't release the console, it would just end up failing and nintendo would lose a LOT at that point


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 30, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo always comes with some booklet telling you to take break every 1 hour but do you think people will actually follow that? Now Nintendo is telling us to take break EVERY half an hour because of the 3D graphics then might as well just hang it up now? Spending those few hundred dollars to play only for 1/2 hr and heck, take a break of 15 mins?


----------



## narutofan777 (Dec 30, 2010)

if this is true then when i get my hands on a 3DS im only gonna turn the 3D slider on for 2 seconds, feel dorky at the 3D awesomeness "muahaha 3D on a handheld" then turn it off.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 31, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Play video games on the smallest available television screen.



Wait, I played Sonic Colors Wii in a dark room, with a 26inch HDTV and I am like a few inches from the tv for 6 hours + nonstop. Yay eyesight damage. I find that quote flawed


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 31, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not thirty minutes that damage your eyes, it's thirty minutes DAILY. People won't be putting this thing down after thirty minutes either, maybe after a few hours. Plus it'll be new, so everyone knows it's going to be played a lot. So, it's HOURS A DAY that damages your eyes, not the first thirty minutes.


Nintendo is obviously covering themselves, because we wouldn't have "3D" if it were that dangerous. However, there is truth in that after prolonged use (and used often), you may damage your eyes.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario galaxy has this to, through that stupid purple star(Patrick)


----------



## donelwero (Dec 31, 2010)

So... whats the problem again?

They have tu put those recommendations, if you want to read them, follow them, its your problem. I bet youll be playing for hours and wont feel a thing. But there may be some people that does feel sick about the 3d, Its pretty normal, they have to advice people in such cases.

Its like if you were saying that boats can f%^& you up cause you can get seasick, come on...

So, this is pretty normal, Im no fanboy, but geez, people like to complain about everything. If you let your 6yr old kid (or younger) play for more than an hour just like that, then the problem is you, kids should do other things than playing videogames for hours, like having friends, playing with their parents... you know making some human contact...


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tell me to take breaks while I am in the middle of a Zelda OOT 3DS Speedrun and I'll whomp ya!


----------



## Law (Dec 31, 2010)

haha I hope it has a parental option of sorts that forces the home menu to come up with a message every 30 minutes telling the user to take a break.

Hell, it doesn't even have to be an option. They should force it.


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> haha I hope it has a parental option of sorts that forces the home menu to come up with a message every 30 minutes telling the user to take a break.
> 
> Hell, it doesn't even have to be an option. They should force it.


That'd be pretty funny.


----------



## Midna (Jan 1, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play video games for 1+ hours uninterrupted every day, against the health and safety. My vision is perfect. How is it different if I violate the health and safety here, but for half the time? That's was my point, anyway. 

All of this is about the health and safety warning being changed. That warning has never, ever meant shit. It's to avoid legal liability. That's all it is, has been and ever will be. Is prolonged stereoscopic 3D safe? I don't know. Does this bit of news have any bearing on that, or hold any implications for users? No. Definitely not.


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 1, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AURGH MY EYES! nah jokes, never hurts :/


----------



## Kewong94 (Jan 1, 2011)

Most people does not have trouble playing it for more than 3 hours(including me) but others will have problem.So at least Nintendo is helping abit by giving them some advises telling them to rest their eyes for awhile after a long play


----------

